# Anybody working on PhantomJS Update?



## Ben (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

Is anybody currently working on an update for the PhantomJS port (from 1.7 to 1.8.1)?

Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, type:

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/phantomjs/
# make maintainer
```


----------

